# 1/9 scale Waffen SS Grenadier



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a finished bust for a GB that started this past Sunday:

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200742714147_waffen ss 1.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200742713635_waffen ss 2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200742713754_waffen ss 3.JPG

All comments, suggestions welcome....


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

it looks good i do have a queston though. how realistic are you going with it IE, ss panzer grenadier , or specific unit? it is obvious you are going winter scheme with the jacket has camo in white out, that said there are plenty of sources on this but i would say the camoflauge color is inaccurate. (who cares though it looks great), i am more of an acuracy and detail freak when it comes to my armor and pics ( i have been known to drive 200 to 300 miles one way just to get the right paint color for a model)silly me but when it comes to shows it has to be perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Lord Raptor.

I matched the colors as close as possible, but am sure even back then, different dyes probably gave a whole range of similar colors on garments. Also colorplates are only as good as the printing inks so....


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Love the helmet work and face, looks very real, totally believable, almost like a photo! Great job!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The camo showing through is referred to by collectors (like yours truely) as "oak leaf pattern", and looks excellent as is!
The only modification I'd recommend is to paint the studs on the front of the Y-straps (the ones which attach the secondary straps to attach to the removable canvas backpack) in the same burnished steel silver that you used on the strap buckles.
Great work! I just might get back into figure painting (which is what started me in collecting in the FIRST place)! :thumbsup:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Rocket and Seaview
and thanks for pointing that out...was wondering about that 

Heres another:

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200742919721_fal 20.JPG

(Get back into figure painting! :wave: )


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

AH! Fallschirmjager; very nice! But about those studs on the SS figure? They belong on him alright, but not on the Fallschirmjager; the FJ Y-straps were narrower and lacked the studs.
I'm just now beginning work on the "James West" figure from Lunar Models; it promises to turn out beautifully if I remember all of my old techniques correctly (it's been a little over a decade since my last figure, a bust of Rommel, which came out very "lifelike"). Which me luck, Buddho, and keep up the terrific work! :wave:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

My favorite show as a kid....! Cant wait to see James West in color, Seaview...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks! But, I'm sorry if I hijacked your thread, Buddho!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

No worries....plus I want to see Mr. West...


----------

